# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  friends death

## Fran

Devastated to have lost another friend, killed at brora heading home to wick after a holiday in america. I will miss you x

----------


## Fran

Now that I have seen Donaldson has named my friend, I don't see why I can't name him now either. Ernest Jones, 69 lived in wick and worked at the hospital though now retired. I wish his wife Margaret a speedy recovery.

----------


## moses

A lovely man, will be missed. Wish Margaret a speedy recovery. My thoughts are with the family!

----------


## jacko

Yes Ernie was a great guy, was a good friend to me as well. He will be sorely missed by many. 
My thoughts with Margaret and family.  God bless .

----------

